# going union



## fillmorr (Nov 22, 2009)

might want to ask this in the union categorie


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Try local 441, talk to the BM and have your California Certification and high school transcripts availble.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## agui77 (Dec 21, 2009)

i have a question.... if i go union but not certified do i start at the bottom as a
apprentice?? and what are the step in completing the application do need to take a test?? 

thank you all for your replys


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

agui77 said:


> i have a question.... if i go union but not certified do i start at the bottom as a
> apprentice?? and what are the step in completing the application do need to take a test??
> 
> thank you all for your replys


You need to call the organizer or whatever. When I quit my first job, I called them to join. I wasn't an apprentice , but I considered myself a journeyman. I didn't have my time documented and the guy basically told me that I would have to start from the bottom. That is when I told him to shove it and started my own business.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You need to call the organizer or whatever. When I quit my first job, I called them to join. I wasn't an apprentice , but I considered myself a journeyman. I didn't have my time documented and the guy basically told me that I would have to start from the bottom. That is when I told him to shove it and started my own business.


:thumbsup: Good for you...Screw that...:thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

*Moved to the Union forum*


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When I originally tried to get in (long time ago) I was told all open shop time would not count as I was most likely taught wrong. 

The next time I tried to get in I had 8 years in the trade, 5 masters and a JW license from Washington DC, I was told I was not qualified to be an "A" mech but I could work residential on all "A" jobs. Took a few years before I was permitted to take the test. In the mean time a friend of mine with one license and 6 years in the trade walked right into an "A" card because hisuncle ran a large union shop (my assumption).

If I were you I would do as noted talk to the BA each local has it owns rules and also number of men on the bench. No sense joining if you are just going to sit. But I would at least look into it.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

If you have been an Electrician for 5 years, why don't you have your card? 

Joining wont put you in any better position than you are in now.


----------



## agui77 (Dec 21, 2009)

Adam12 said:


> If you have been an Electrician for 5 years, why don't you have your card?
> 
> Joining wont put you in any better position than you are in now.[/QUOTE
> 
> i started at a company 5 years ago and never got around to it.. the company that i worked for never told me to get it and it so hard to get a job without it!! so i don't know what to do thats why i was thinking about joining the union in my area...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

agui77 said:


> Adam12 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have been an Electrician for 5 years, why don't you have your card?
> ...


----------

